# Beauty Portraits: SiSi @ Old Fire Station (Made In Thailand Boot Camp Session 2)



## Zeckson (Oct 16, 2009)

This is second series from my Made In Thailand Boot Camp held on early September 2009.

Immediately after Zia's shoot the night before, we engage the super sexy SiSi (again) to be our model in this session. Done in the morning at an old fire station here in Bangkok. I have decided to use a warm tone on SiSi because of her bubbly and joyful character, which makes her a warm person to be with.

SiSi was pretty shy when met up with participants but got accustomed to them very quickly. The whole session was very fruitful.

Comments are welcomed but kindly keep it constructive and well-mannered.

Equipment Used:

- Nikon D90
- Tokina AT-X Pro 124 12-24mm f/4
- AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.4G
- Nikon Speedlight SB-900
- Nikon Speedlight SB-800
- Light Stand x 2
- Shoot-through umbrella

*Total: 20 images*


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 16, 2009)

Pic 01:








Pic 02:







Pic 03:







Pic 04:







Pic 05:







Pic 06:







Pic 07:







Pic 08:







Pic 09:







Pic 10:







Pic 11:







Pic 12:







Pic 13:







Pic 14:







Pic 15:







Pic 16:







Pic 17:







Pic 18:







Pic 19:







Pic 20:


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for viewing my images and special thanks to SiSi for being our photo model for this session. Because she was such a joy to shoot, we decided to continue engaging over for our afternoon session with Tukta.



You can view all the 37 images here on my Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeckson/sets/72157622471749277/


----------



## eric-holmes (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, I love them all.


----------



## TuxXtreme (Oct 16, 2009)

Your pictures are really cool man 

Also congrats on your post-processing


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 16, 2009)

eric-holmes said:


> Beautiful pictures, I love them all.


 


TuxXtreme said:


> Your pictures are really cool man
> 
> Also congrats on your post-processing


 
Thank you both for your comments.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 16, 2009)

as always...superb work.
well done.


----------



## gopal (Oct 16, 2009)

14,15,17,20 are my favs....in few they are overlighted closeups.

rest are good with zeckson.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Oct 16, 2009)

Good series! I especially love the dresses, exquisite.


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 16, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> as always...superb work.
> well done.


 


gopal said:


> 14,15,17,20 are my favs....in few they are overlighted closeups.
> 
> rest are good with zeckson.


 


Andrew Sun said:


> Good series! I especially love the dresses, exquisite.


 
Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## camz (Oct 17, 2009)

Zeckson these are awesome!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I can feel the model's organic energy in those shots


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 17, 2009)

camz said:


> Zeckson these are awesome!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I can feel the model's organic energy in those shots


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## suki (Oct 23, 2009)

I love your work and your model is fantastic! 12 & 17 are my favorites, mostly because you can feel her spunky attitude radiate out of the photos! Excellent job!


----------



## rully (Oct 24, 2009)

overall, your work are superb !!! almost perfect.
only one input from a noobie like me, i think several photo too much saturated. but it is just my opinion.


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 25, 2009)

suki said:


> I love your work and your model is fantastic! 12 & 17 are my favorites, mostly because you can feel her spunky attitude radiate out of the photos! Excellent job!


 


rully said:


> overall, your work are superb !!! almost perfect.
> only one input from a noobie like me, i think several photo too much saturated. but it is just my opinion.


 
Thank you both for your comments.


----------



## craig (Oct 25, 2009)

As always: Outstanding light and style.

)'(


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 25, 2009)

craig said:


> As always: Outstanding light and style.
> 
> )'(


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## gopal (Oct 26, 2009)

zeckson, here are a multitude of expressions and the viewer enjoys the model and the clicking...but in ur other beauty photos, i already wrote....


----------



## Early (Oct 26, 2009)

As usual, I admire your photography, and as usual, I love your choice of models.  But, if you want my humble opinion, you really should cut back on you pp.  Or, at least let us compare your shots to the originals.


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 26, 2009)

gopal said:


> zeckson, here are a multitude of expressions and the viewer enjoys the model and the clicking...but in ur other beauty photos, i already wrote....


 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Zeckson (Oct 26, 2009)

Early said:


> As usual, I admire your photography, and as usual, I love your choice of models. But, if you want my humble opinion, you really should cut back on you pp. Or, at least let us compare your shots to the originals.


 
Thanks for your comments.


----------

